# wireless issues - IBM T42p, wpa_supplicant, madwifi [SOLVED]

## pdunnavant

I'm having some major issues trying to get wireless working on my IBM T42p laptop.  I have searched all over these forums and through google for some answers.  I've tried many different suggestions, but nothing seems to work.  Ultimately, I'd like to get WPA-PSK working, but I'd be happy just getting the wireless with no encryption to work!   :Smile: 

Here's a listing of all the information I could think to put in here.  Please let me know if I'm missing anything terribly important.  And thanks in advance for any help you all can give!

Here are the versions of wpa_supplicant and madwifi-driver that I am running (I've also tried emerging net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.3-r1, but that version kept giving me errors when i tried to run the wpa_supplicant command):

```
lappy etc # emerge -s wpa_supplicant madwifi-driver baselayout

Searching...

[ Results for search key : wpa_supplicant ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

      Latest version available: 0.3.8-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.3.8-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 1,843 kB

      Homepage:    http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

      Description: IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfers

      License:     GPL-2

Searching...

[ Results for search key : madwifi-driver ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-wireless/madwifi-driver [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.1_pre20050809

      Latest version installed: 0.1_pre20050809

      Size of downloaded files: 1,953 kB

      Homepage:    http://madwifi.sourceforge.net/

      Description: Wireless driver for Atheros chipset a/b/g cards

      License:     GPL-2

Searching...

[ Results for search key : baselayout ]

[ Applications found : 4 ]

*  sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 1.11.13

      Latest version installed: 1.11.13

      Size of downloaded files: 152 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

      License:     GPL-2

```

Wireless compiled into the kernel:

```
lappy etc # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep NET_

<snip>

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

```

Kernel output:

```
lappy paulie # dmesg | grep ath

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)

ath_rate_amrr: 0.1

ath_rate_onoe: 1.0

ath_rate_sample: 1.2

ath_pci: 0.9.6.0 (EXPERIMENTAL)

ath0: 11a rates: 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

ath0: mac 5.6 phy 4.1 5ghz radio 1.7 2ghz radio 2.3

ath0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

ath0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xc0210000, irq=11

```

lspci output:

```
lappy paulie # lspci

<snip>

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

```

Contents of /etc/conf.d/net (I've tried this both with and without the "!iwconfig"):

```
wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" "!iwconfig" )

wpa_timeout_ath0=30

```

Contents of /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

    ssid="mypaulie"

    key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

If I bring up ath0, and run iwlist, this is how my AP shows up:

```
lappy etc # ifconfig ath0 up

lappy etc # iwlist ath0 scan

ath0      Scan completed :

<snip>

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:13:10:2B:DC:04

                    ESSID:"mypaulie"

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=28/94  Signal level=-67 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:6 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:9 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:12 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:24 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:48 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:54 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

```

And when I try to start using the wpa_supplicant command:

```
lappy etc # wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -iath0 -Dmadwifi -dd

Initializing interface 'ath0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'madwifi'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

Line: 264 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

     6d 79 70 61 75 6c 69 65                           mypaulie

key_mgmt: 0x4

Line: 272 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=5):

     47 52 49 4e 44                                    GRIND

key_mgmt: 0x4

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='mypaulie'

   id=1 ssid='GRIND'

Initializing interface (2) 'ath0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Own MAC address: 00:05:4e:4b:f0:97

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_wpa: enabled=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=1

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=2

wpa_driver_madwifi_del_key: keyidx=3

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_countermeasures: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=1

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'ath0' added

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=12

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=12

Received 813 bytes of scan results (4 BSSes)

Scan results: 4

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:13:10:2b:dc:04 ssid='mypaulie' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

1: 00:0f:66:d6:ec:6f ssid='patton' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

2: 00:13:10:76:2d:39 ssid='linksys' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

3: 00:05:5d:fb:04:f5 ssid='NET-HIJACKER' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0

   skip - no WPA/RSN IE

   selected non-WPA AP 00:13:10:2b:dc:04 ssid='mypaulie'

Trying to associate with 00:13:10:2b:dc:04 (SSID='mypaulie' freq=2437 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_madwifi_set_drop_unencrypted: enabled=0

wpa_driver_madwifi_associate

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETMLME]: Argument list too long

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=ForceAuthorized

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=21

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=12

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

EAPOL: Port Timers tick - authWhile=0 heldWhile=0 startWhen=0 idleWhile=0

```

then it basically keeps repeating that process over and over.

Running /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start:

```
lappy etc # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

 * Starting ath0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...                                               [ ok ]

 *     timed out                                                                       [ !! ]

```

Last edited by pdunnavant on Wed Aug 17, 2005 2:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## the naked walrus

I have this exact same problem on a T43.

"/etc/init.d/net.ath0 start" hangs. However, "dhcpcd ath0" works fine.

Why would this be? If I'm bringing ath0 up with dhcpcd, will it still work on an encrypted network? How do I turn off ath0, if its brought up via dhcpcd? (running /etc/init.d/net.ath0 stop returns "net.ath0 has not yet been started.")

----------

## pinky99

With my T41p, I can observe really the same things.

To me it seems, wpa_supplicant just doesn't care for WEP encrypted APs and networks. Because with WPA encrypted aps it works pretty fine, so  I do the following: I use a little bash script, that uses iwconfig to bring up the device with wep aps and use net.ath0 with wpa aps.

----------

## xmit

madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050809 do not work:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102104

----------

## mOjO_420

 *the naked walrus wrote:*   

> I have this exact same problem on a T43.
> 
> "/etc/init.d/net.ath0 start" hangs. However, "dhcpcd ath0" works fine.
> 
> Why would this be? If I'm bringing ath0 up with dhcpcd, will it still work on an encrypted network? How do I turn off ath0, if its brought up via dhcpcd? (running /etc/init.d/net.ath0 stop returns "net.ath0 has not yet been started.")

 

kinda sounds like an issue i had a long time ago... i have a D-Link DWL-G650, using a masked baselayout (which might be the standard one by now...?), the masked wpa_supplicant, and ifplugd (highly reccomended). 

anyways... peruse this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-276978-highlight-.html

that hack shouldnt be necessary anymore... i think it was put into newer masked wpa_supplicant but dont quote me on that...  as an interesting aside my setup has been working great for me for many months until today when i decided to update my kernel to 2.6.12-gentoo-r6  (was 2.6.11-gentoo-r9) now it seems madwifi driver and wpa_supplicant dont like each other anymore... hence why i am searching around these forums.. i dont think it has to do with your issue though.

----------

## the naked walrus

Following the advice on the bugzilla thread, I did the following:

 *Quote:*   

> rm -rf /lib/modules/
> 
> rebuild and re-install kernel bzimage and modules_install
> 
> emerge madwifi-driver-0.1_20050420
> ...

 

And the only change is now my wireless hangs with "dhcpcd ath0" in addition to "/etc/init.d/net.ath0 start" (with or without the modules added to /etc/modules.autoload.d)

Clearly, the problem isn't incompatibility between the newest madwifi drivers and wpa-supplicant. So what could it be? Any takers?

----------

## pdunnavant

I have also followed the advice from bugzilla with no success.

I tried simply unmerging madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050809 and re-emerging madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050420.

Then I also re-emerged wpa_supplicant-0.3.8-r1.  That didn't work.

Next, I did an rm -rf /lib/modules, recompiled the kernel, and emerged madwifi-driver-0.1_pre20050420.  I then removed all the madwifi lines from /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 except ath_pci and rebooted.  Again, no success.

I then rebooted again, this time with all the madwifi lines in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 enabled.  Nope, still didn't work.

I've tried quite a few other variations of this as well, none of which has worked out in my favor.  :Sad: 

Anybody have any further suggestions?  I'm about to go crazy dealing with this wireless thing!

----------

## pdunnavant

SOLVED!

Well, all I did after yesterday to fix the problem was emerge the new stable version of wpa_supplicant (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.3.9-r1).  Once I did that, everything worked perfectly!

----------

## Soulscode

I have the exact same problem, being wpa_supplicant timing out on net.ath0 start.  I'm running the newest ebuild for wpa_supplicant and compiled madwifi from the newest source.  

From running wpa_supplicant manually and checking the output, I suspect that the relevant error is:

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETMLME]: Argument list too long

Though I can't figure out what the problem is.  It's not likely a driver or hardware issue as if I use iwconfig instead of wpa_supplicant it works fine, but I'd like to have the better encryption wpa_supplicant is capable of.  Anyone have any ideas?

----------

